# 8 ft 12ft do they got 10 ft?



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

when bidding a commercial job and you have a 8 ft 9 in wall that needs to be a 1 hr 5/8 rated wall do they make a 10 ft sheet? or should i go with 12?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

They make 10' ers here.. call your drywall supply!


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

also this is wall type correct? 1a im assuming is type 1a and 2 is type 2 on the plans.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

10 ft 5/8


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, call your supply yard. Here we can get 9 ft'ers too.

If you don't want to do stand-ups, lay down 54" rock.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

i lay everything down unless theres a little section t be done


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> i lay everything down unless theres a little section t be done


You lay down on commercial as well!? Is it steel studs!?


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

not sure yet im working on th ebasement right now havnt checked the rest yet and this is my first comm job but mostly everything is wood all new construct


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> not sure yet im working on th ebasement right now havnt checked the rest yet and this is my first comm job but mostly everything is wood all new construct


Wood commercial? Weird..
Don't see that too often. Well best of luck bro!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm sorry, I misunderstood your question, I thought your walls were 8'9" _tall.

_You can get sheetrock in lengths from 8-14 here.

I'd just count 12 ft'rs man. Good luck.............................


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Your wall section details should be referenced in the print.

54" stretch is available in 5/8, but call your supplier now, not later. Most do not stock a whole helluva lot of it. Don't get svhedule-bit, assuming they keep it on hand, and be prepared to hear they'll only bring in 12's.

If your assembly calls for two layers, check with codes officer if he's gonna wanna see the pattern on the first layer before you cover it up. 

Double check the paint and drywall specs to see what Level finish and what sheen the paint is.

Rock on


----------

